# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Piktori Aleksandër Dragoti

## Albo

*Flet piktori Aleksandër Dragoti:* 

_Kam bërë portrete të Enverit vetëm për sheshin e ndërmarrjes

-Portretet e Enverit bëheshin me leje të veçantë_

_-Si i kam ilustruar librat e Adelina Mamaqi, Odise Grillo, Gaqo Bushaka

-Kam ilustruar baladat e Ismail Kadaresë, Agollit që lidheshin me epikën

-Alqi Boshnjaku, Alfred Kaçinari, Elida Buçpapaj, janë pjesë e Josif Pashkos

- Dashnor Diko, Aleksandër Gjoka, Alida Hisku, Rexhep Çeliku, ishin artistët e rrallë_


Albert ZHOLI


Ka afërisht 40 vjet që merret me pikturë dhe se ka ndjerë kurrë kohën. Madje, duke punuar për një kohë të gjatë edhe në Greqi ai nuk i mban mend pikturat e tij. Rrjedh nga një familje intelektualësh nga fisi me emër i Dragotëve tepelenas fama, e të cilëve ka shkuar deri në SHBA. Sigurisht, emri i Sten Dragotit tashmë është publik në gjithë botën, takimin me të cilin Aleksandri e përmend plot emocion. Aleksandri ka qenë ndër të parët që mbështeti lëvizjen studentore, por me kalimin e viteve ai ngeli i zhgënjyer nga rrjedhat e demokracisë shqiptare dhe nga politikanët shqiptarë, që kanë drejtuar për 20 vjet këtë politikë. Për këtë arsye ai emigron në Greqi, ku ka punuar si restaurues i shumë veprave të artit kishtare dhe si piktor me porosi. Sot ai punon në profesion të lirë ku në atelienë e tij në çdo kohë gjen vizitorë, miq, klientë, të cilët ai i pret me buzëqeshje. Por ai në punën e tij veçon ilustrimet në revistat Yllka, Fatosi, Pionieri  si dhe shumë libra të autorëve me emër si: Kadare, Agolli, Mamaqi, Grillo dhe Gaqo Bushaka.

-Kur keni filluar për herë të parë të ilustroni dhe  cilat kanë qenë gazetat dhe revistat tuaja të para që keni filluar të  ilustroni?

Ilustrimet e para kanë filluar në vitet 80, ku në atë kohë ishin revistat Yllka, Pionieri, Fatosi, Horizonti, këto ishin për shtresa të ndryshme të moshës fëminore. Yllkat ishin për kopshtet, Fatosi për parashkollorët dhe Pionieri ishte për klasat e 3-8. Unë u njoha me Xhevat Beqarajn, që ka qenë Kryeredaktor i revistës Fatosi dhe aty u angazhova me fillesat e para dhe me ilustrimet e personazheve që kanë qenë të njohur në atë kohë si Adelina Mamaqi, Odise Grillo, Gaqo Bushaka, Shpresa Vreto etj.. U lidha me Ramadan Fatmaxhiun, i cili më vonë më tha se do të bëhesh piktor i revistës së Yllkave. Ai ishte Kryeredaktor i kësaj reviste. Kisha një  rubrikë te yllkat 4 faqe. Ato ishin  tentativat e para që unë bëja, ajo ishte një lloj fumeti. Ishte 4 -faqesh që ishte tregim pa fjalë. Ishin  tregime të ndryshme si me shiun, për bregdetin dhe fëmijë që shkojnë në  plazh, ndodhitë mes fëmijëve, për lulet etj..

Aty punonte edhe Alida Frashëri që ishte piktore e Fatosit dhe Kryeredaktor ishte Sokol Jakova që përgjigjej direkt për cilësinë e revistës Fatosi.

Ju punonit paralelisht me të gjitha revistat e asaj kohe?

Po! Punoja paralelisht  punoja në të gjitha revistat e asaj kohe. Në revistën horizonti ka  qenë  Thanas Qerama dhe redaktor Zefir Shehu dhe Agim Zeka. Këtu më angazhuan për shkencën, biologjinë dhe bëja tregime të  ndryshme vetëm me anë të figurave. Bëja edhe  për planetët duke krijuar një lloj universi edhe për planetët, por edhe për problemet e asaj kohe. Por edhe  me revistën Pionieri, ku ka qenë drejtues Besim Tula, ku njëkohësisht ka qenë edhe një piktor tjetër Llambi Dido. Në revistën Pionieri ka qenë Shpresa Vreto, Odise Grillo. Unë ilustroja edhe tek revista Shkenca dhe Jeta. Në tërësi pata një  suport të madh edhe nga mediat e asaj kohe siç ishte Zëri i Popullit, gazeta Bashkimi, ku intervistohesha për ilustrimet. Më vinin shumë në punë, ku kam qenë si përgjegjës artistik, kulture në ndërmarrjen Josif Pashko, ku unë merresha me propagandën dhe agjitacionin. Për punën e bërë kam marrë shumë falënderime.  Kam ilustruar edhe  baladat e Ismail Kadaresë, Agollit që lidheshin me epikën, Konstandinin dhe Durantina, Lahuta e Shishtës, Kapelja e Skënderbeut. Muaji dhe Halili etj.. Kam pasur një cikël shumë të  ngjeshur nga viti 80-90, pastaj erdhi koha  e re.

-Në atë kohë a ke portretizuar ndonjë nga udhëheqësit që ishte domosdoshmëri?

Po në atë kohë  kam  bërë portrete shumë të shokut Enver dhe portret me shumë kualitet dhe figura të shumë anëtarëve të Byrosë Politike dhe këto vendoseshin në ballë të  ndërmarrjes Josif Pashko që ishte një nga ndërmarrjet më të mira në rang republike. Këto vinin direktiva nga Komiteti i Partisë që autorizoheshin  persona të veçantë  piktorë për ta ushtruar dhe për ti bërë këto portrete. Në atë ndërmarrje ka  qenë drejtori i Josif Pashkës që nuk jeton më Koço Konomi. Ishte një njeri punëtor, mjaft autoritar, pasi në ndërmarrjen tonë bëheshin pritje ministrash. P.sh në atë kohë vinin si ministri i asaj kohe Fareudin Hoxha, ku shënoheshin planet e realizuara dhe njëkohësisht përcilleshin direktivat e reja të Partisë ku ne shpeshherë merrnim falënderime.  Në ndërmarrjen tonë dhe në Shtëpinë e Kulturës që ishte një nga modelet e mira që e kishte projektuar Gazmend Tepelena. Ne  merrnim përsipër që të bënim edhe koncertet e Majit dhe aty kanë dalë emra shumë të  njohur siç ka qenë: Alqi Boshnjaku (që sot nuk jeton më), Alfred Kaçinari, Elida Buçpapaj. Jam njohur edhe me Çesk Zadenë sepse Josif Pashko kishte një vend nderi në koncertet e majit, mbante vendin e parë në lidhje me valltarët e shquar e asaj kohe. Aty ka qenë edhe Dashnor Diko, Aleksandër Gjoka, Alida Hisku, Rexhep Çeliku.

-Konkretisht çfarë libri keni ilustruar në atë regjim?

Ndër librat e asaj kohe që kam ilustruar kanë qenë Bijtë e maleve, librat e Adelina Mamaqit që flitej për fëmijët e asaj kohe që sakrifikonin siç është Muji dhe Halili që e kam bërë në disa ilustrime dhe në disa variante. Afërsisht 15 libra të ilustrimeve dhe të autorëve të mëdhenj si: Kadare, Agim Shehu, Agolli. Bushaka etj., që tashmë janë shumë të njohur.

Sa ekspozita keni hapur në atë sistem?

Në kohën e Enver Hoxhës unë kam hapur 4 ekspozita. Galeria e Arteve në atë kohë nuk ishte shumë e hapur se ishte një Galeri  Kombëtare dhe nuk  lejohej në atë kohë për të   hapur ekspozita personale. Ekspozitat e i kam hapur tek Pallati i Kulturës, ku kanë qenë  2 sallone dhe tek salla e bibliotekave, ku unë kam pasur shumë mikeshë Valdete Shalën dhe aty angazhohesha  me  ilustrimet, ku ishin  pamje nga Josif Pashko, pamje nga  bregdeti, portrete  punëtorësh  dhe  minatorësh por edhe  portrete  shkollash, nga gjimnaze të ndryshme, natyra të qeta etj.. Në kompozime fusja elementë të natyrës së qetë. Në atë  kohë  punoja shumë. Në këto ekspozita, punët  mund të  ishin  nga  30 piktura. Disa nga  ato punë  kanë  shkuar në Komitetin Ekzekutiv dhe  disa nëpër  zyra.

Po portretin e Enver Hoxhës a e ke bërë?

Po. E kam bërë me leje vetëm për në fasadat e Ndërmarrjes dhe shesheve para në atë zonë. Jo portrete zyrtare. Por dua të them se më parë merrej leje në Komitetin e Partisë së rrethit, të Ndërmarrjes e me radhë. Janë vlerësuar ato portrete me përmasa të mëdha deri në 6 metër. Por kurrsesi nuk kam bërë portrete zyrtare. Ishte leje e veçantë për atë punë.

A ka konkurrencë mes piktorëve dhe a mund të jetohet sot me pikturë?

Konkurrenca është bërë e madhe, pasi jemi dhe një vend i vogël. Është rritur numri i piktorëve cilësorë, pasi duhet thënë se Shqipëria ka nxjerrë piktorë shumë të mirë që respektohen kudo në botë. Për këtë arsye piktorët kanë emigruar. Aktualisht, është shumë e vështirë të jetosh me pikturë. Shpesh herë jemi të detyruar të ulim çmimet pasi dhe fuqia blerëse është e vogël.  Piktori sot mundohet të mbijetojë duke nxjerrë nga duart vepra arti të mrekullueshme që asnjëherë nuk marrin vlerësimin që duhet.

Keni menduar të merreni me politikë?

Dëgjo. Është një pyetje interesante. Unë thashë që në vitet e para të demokracisë isha ndër të parët që dhashë ndihmën time, që mora pjesë intensivisht në proceset demokratike, që doja të bëheshin ndryshime në atdheun tim. Por u zhgënjeva. Politika sështë për artistin apo më mirë të them politika shqiptare nuk e do afër dhe nuk e respekton sa duhet artistin. Artisti është i ndjeshëm, i ndershëm, sensibël që nuk i duron dot padrejtësitë. Besoj se, smund të ndodh që një artist do të mund të bëjë korrupsion. Ndaj tashmë politikën e shoh si një pozicion që ska asgjë të përbashkët me mua, me artin. Piktori është artist që ka të tjera ndjesi për jetën, punën, respektin. Edhe pse kam kërkesa, nuk do rreshtohem në asnjë formacion politik, por do ndjek me vëmendje dhe do jap kontributin tim me art, me debat, në favor të demokracisë së vërtetë në Shqipëri.

----------

